# New little dumbo =)



## itbites (Jul 7, 2011)

I seen this guy last week & held off buying him but he was still there today & I just couldn't resist! 

Anyone else keeping these guys? I am worried about the genetic weakness in the dumbo's so it will be interesting to see how he develops


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

he looks amazing!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i have one like him named goober and he is my spunkiest betta i have.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Um, sorry if this is a stupid question but what exactly is a dumbo betta?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

it is a betta with huge pectorals. those are the fins right near the face.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww cute little buddy.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I've never seen a dumbo before...he's very cute ;-)


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, I know them as Ear bettas. Anyway, he's a very pretty fish!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He's really cute!  Love his coloring.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

aaaaadorrable!!!!!!!!! love his ears


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Oh my goodness he's soooo cute!!!!! He looks just like a little elephant!!!!!!


----------



## itbites (Jul 7, 2011)

Doesn't he just >.< 

Cheers guys I've just decided to call him Andy =P


----------

